# Mini Herfs at Shelly's Back Room DC



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

For those in the area on both Wed and Thur night I'll be at Shellys (1331 F St) between 6-9 meeting a couple fo friends and smoking a couple of sticks. If your in the area stop by.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I may be able to make it Wednesday evening, depending on how late I work. Missed the Leesburg herf, so I'd love to stop by and say hello.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey thanks for the invite! I might just take you up on it. I am just a Metro ride away on the Orange line. Shelly's is a great place. but I have not been there lately. It would be good to meet up with some fellow BOTLs too.

Wednesday looks more likely than Thursday. I will let you know for sure.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I cant make it, but I am stopping by Leesburg around 11 tomorrow for a cigar and coffee.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I might be able to make it wednesday as well.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I would love to be there!!! But alas, I'm headed to San Antonio Wed. We'll have to make plans when I get back Bryan!!!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

clampdown said:


> I cant make it, but I am stopping by Leesburg around 11 tomorrow for a cigar and coffee.


My trip tomorrow is canceled, I may be able to meet you there.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a lot of work to get done tomorrow. I set a goal that if I can complete everything by 4 then I am permitted to go. 

I am hoping to see everyone tomorrow. :ss


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am still planning on this. Hope to see some of you guys there tonight.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

anybody know the best way to get there? i live in rockville, is there a metro stop next to shelly's or is there convenient parking?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> anybody know the best way to get there? i live in rockville, is there a metro stop next to shelly's or is there convenient parking?


Metro Center is right around the corner. Parking? Don't even think about it...unless you want to park in a garage!!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i figured as much, but just thought i'd ask anyway


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

What time is everyone planning on being there?

Still trying to finish everything so I can come.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> What time is everyone planning on being there?
> 
> Still trying to finish everything so I can come.


I'm planning on arriving about 6:15-6:30 assuming my plane actually takes off on time.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I will not make it tonight. Decided to go to Baltimore to watch the Os beat Clemens instead. 

Is Thursday still a possibility?


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

It was good meeting everyone. Addiction (Bryan), Bryan's friend Mike, n3uka (Dave), and I (Tim) met at Shelly's on Wednesday. It was good to put some faces to local names I see here on the forum.

Thanks again for the invite. I look forward to herfing with you guys again soon!

Here are some pictures for your enjoyment:









Addiction









n3uka









Mike









This is where we herfed.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

The cigar Indian out front.









Me and the Indian


----------

